# Tips for making friends at college/high school?



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, so Monday is my first day of my first year of college (I'm in the UK, I'm pretty sure the US equivalent would be a junior at high school right?), and basically I have no friends left from school. I took the last year off because of personal stuff and I've kind of isolated myself from people in that time, I've spent most of my summer at home, which really hasn't helped with my depression.

But yeah, I'm really hoping that college will be a fresh start for me, and also I'm hoping to use it as an opportunity to make new friends and improve my social skills. I'm nervous about the first day, I don't want to come across as a complete weirdo, or even worse, not talk at all and be accepted as "the guy who doesn't talk" like I was at school >.<

So I was wondering if anyone has any tips, for like introducing myself to people and come across as interesting and stuff?


----------



## pittman47 (Nov 27, 2013)

In the same boat mate, really don't know what to expect.


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

i'm terrible at making friends but i guess some good advice would be to start talking to new people within the first week, because after a couple of months people will already have their own groups & it'll be a little harder


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

pittman47 said:


> In the same boat mate, really don't know what to expect.


Yeah :/ well good luck anyway


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

sophiam said:


> i'm terrible at making friends but i guess some good advice would be to start talking to new people within the first week, because after a couple of months people will already have their own groups & it'll be a little harder


Yeah definitely  well I guess even if I do talk and people think I'm weird as f**k, at least I can say I've tried lol


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

exactly ... you're so lucky you live in the uk! i would kill to be out of high school ... (i'm in my last year) i need a fresh start too


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's a first day tip. get to class a few minutes early and as you are sitting down, as your neighbor if he she has the textbook? Is it expensive? Do they think the class will be easy, etc. A conversation might naturally flow from that beginning



Recessive J said:


> Okay, so Monday is my first day of my first year of college (I'm in the UK, I'm pretty sure the US equivalent would be a junior at high school right?), and basically I have no friends left from school. I took the last year off because of personal stuff and I've kind of isolated myself from people in that time, I've spent most of my summer at home, which really hasn't helped with my depression.
> 
> But yeah, I'm really hoping that college will be a fresh start for me, and also I'm hoping to use it as an opportunity to make new friends and improve my social skills. I'm nervous about the first day, I don't want to come across as a complete weirdo, or even worse, not talk at all and be accepted as "the guy who doesn't talk" like I was at school >.<
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has any tips, for like introducing myself to people and come across as interesting and stuff?


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Its gotta be a natural thing. Sit by people you have a good feeling wouldn't mind talking to you or that you would be comfortable chatting with. Don't seem too eager or anything, just be yourself and be friendly. Some people are good at hitting it off with most people but if you know you're not one of those types, don't even bother. It'll just stress you out. I'm literally the type of person who can't force a friendship for the life of me. I've found that casually talking to people next to me when it's relevant pays off way better than trying too hard to get to know people. It may or may not lead to friendships but if you feel a "connection", try to get their number asap for any reason. Homework or studying is usually a good one.

Best advice I can think of thats worked for me. Hope everything goes well for you there in the UK.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Here's a first day tip. get to class a few minutes early and as you are sitting down, as your neighbor if he she has the textbook? Is it expensive? Do they think the class will be easy, etc. A conversation might naturally flow from that beginning


Nice tip, I'll try it out  as long as I have the balls to actually speak in the first place lol >.<


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Nms563 said:


> Its gotta be a natural thing. Sit by people you have a good feeling wouldn't mind talking to you or that you would be comfortable chatting with. Don't seem too eager or anything, just be yourself and be friendly. Some people are good at hitting it off with most people but if you know you're not one of those types, don't even bother. It'll just stress you out. I'm literally the type of person who can't force a friendship for the life of me. I've found that casually talking to people next to me when it's relevant pays off way better than trying too hard to get to know people. It may or may not lead to friendships but if you feel a "connection", try to get their number asap for any reason. Homework or studying is usually a good one.
> 
> Best advice I can think of thats worked for me. Hope everything goes well for you there in the UK.


Great advice, thanks! 

Yeah, I'm terrible at trying to force conversations too lol, and cuz I'm so awkward pretty much every conversation I have feels forced -_-

Well today didn't go too good tbh, SA completely overwhelmed me, but hey I guess I've got a long way to go yet


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If someone actually starts talking to you, then try to think of many things to say to continue the conversation. My first day at college, this girl was standing next to me while the professor was speaking and all of a sudden she looks at me and says "Hey did you know I'm in a band?" Then she felt comfortable enough to call me dude. I was weirded out because I barely even knew her but I saw she was interested in becoming friends so why not? She even ended up becoming my partner in speech class. If someone talks to you, don't be shy. If no one is approaching you, try to make yourself approachable. Smile when you make eye contact with people. That's important. They will see you as a friendly person and would feel comfortable sitting next to you. I think it's great having friends in college because we would help each other on homework and test each other on the questions that were supposed to be on the f&cking test. Not all of them were. Professors are tricky or mean.


----------

